# I just it was cool



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 13, 2007)

I saw the building this was housed in probably 40 years ago when I was seven. It had done fell in is about all I remember. A friend moved near the spot a while ago and he was telling me about some big gears. I rembered the spot and found this being the building had done rotted away. I was informed this was not what he was talking about. The rest of the running gear was someplace else,he took me to see it. Had to have this cut me a road to it, built me a scaffold around it, dug under it. chain falled id up, set it on some skids and dragged it out. Planned to drag it 3 miles home. Bad idea. Put in on a trailor and dumped it here. The bands around it are wagon wheel rims. Seems it had cracked and this was used to hold it together. 5 ft. across and 1 ft. thick. And I got to thinking and this is what happened. Just finnished it. Got to show somebody have no neighbors. Oh yea now I done pissed a couple of people cause they said they wanted it. After it done sat there how long?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 13, 2007)

And while I had the bricks I finished this project today also....well almost. Now Paula can get her flowers in it.


----------



## huffmnd (Apr 13, 2007)

That is really nice!!! All I have to say about those people that wanted it........................TOUGH LUCK!!!


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 13, 2007)

And while I was toteing off millstones I figured I'd get the foundation stones and make some steps. Why go to Lows or Home Depot?


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 13, 2007)

Nice artsy stuff Pat! That what I do, play for a liv'n  and have fun for profit![] Taz


----------



## epgorge (Apr 13, 2007)

Really nice rock work Osia, Send us a pic when the flowers are up. Where you at the midwest?

 Hey Taz,
 I noticed you said you worked on high towers. Ever work for Don Precott the Tower King? He use to brag he had erections all over the Northeast. Maine too!

 Joel


----------



## huffmnd (Apr 13, 2007)

He had what all over the Northeast?


----------



## capsoda (Apr 14, 2007)

Very nice work Pat. I love it and will make sure that the wife doesn't see this.


----------



## bubbas dad (Apr 14, 2007)

isn't that a mill stone from a grist mill? it makes a nice center peice for your yard.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 14, 2007)

OSIA...VERRRRRRRRRRRRY NICE !

 Typical: no one wants something until *you *get it.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Apr 14, 2007)

Those Vintage Burr Stones are getting harder to come by these days. The last one i sold I got $1500 out of so I'm not suprized that others wanted it too.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks yall I can't belive I even do this. Before I met Paula 7 years ago I was a long haired,dope smoking, Harley riding, Hell raising scaffold builder, an erection specialist you could say, with Brand Scaffold. I've been in every paper mill and power plant boiler in the south-east.I was rideing Harleys when it wasn't cool, got my Electraglide 27 years ago when I was 20 and it was on. Now I've cut my hair and plant flowers and landscape my yard. My ma even likes me now. Because of some farming indisgressions and Mexicans I no longer build scaffolds becaue I'm a threat to national security. Home Security Act got my job. So this is what I do now. Can you say got it made. Paula has killer job. epgorge as far as where I live it's in S.C. don't let the cows fool ya. I live at the head of the Edisto river longest blackwater river in the world,borders my land. And John yes gristmill a flour mill to be exact. There were some composit stones, but they had done come apart. Apparently they used a different stone to mill flour. Ok thats it got to do some yard work. If my ex-boss could see me now, I don't belive it myself and thanks again.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Apr 15, 2007)

I worked for Brand Scaffold last Saturday in a boiler. Not an easy vocation. I have a friend who carves stone and does really nice replica Burr Stones.


----------

